# Bull Penis



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Yeah I saw this at the store just recently, it's dried. Use for a dog treat. Is it really neccessary as far as nutrition though?

Also another raw feeder asked if I wanted to try and bull balls...
I don't know..

I'm NOT to comfortable with my boys feeding on privates LOL!

What is your take?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Nutrition wise there's not much there but I've gotten bully sticks a lot since they make good chewy things for the dogs. If they don't mind chewing on bull privates I don't have an issue with it :wink:


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok, what about bull balls? Is it really meat or nutrition?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

If they're raw I would expect the nutrition content to be better than if they weren't processed. If they are dehydrated, they can provide nearly the same nutrition that raw would.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok good to know! Thanks Nat!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Rye&Ted said:


> Yeah I saw this at the store just recently, it's dried. Use for a dog treat. Is it really neccessary as far as nutrition though?
> 
> Also another raw feeder asked if I wanted to try and bull balls...
> I don't know..
> ...


i notice that the bullysticks or pizzles as they are called do make my dogs thirsty and they do smell to high heaven as they are not treated, just dehydrated....we don't give them often, but the pug eats his bedding in the crate when he has nothing to chew...

as to testicles and uteri? sure, i'll feed them.....

i can see them having nutrients....not sure i want to buy a whole case of them, tho.....i didn't see them at my exotic markets..


----------



## Doc (Jan 17, 2009)

Ahhh Heeelllll no, dat just ain't rite! roflmao


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

Can't be too comfortable for a man reading this post LOL!!!!
Sorry guys!


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Oh God, I am so stupid, I have heard of bully sticks but I can't believe I never knew they were a penis(what the heck is the plural of penis? lol). Around here people call bulls balls Rocky Mountain Oysters and people eat them. Have never been able to bring myself to eat them though. Usually they are served by hunting clubs, having special dinners etc. They usually also have bear meat, I have eaten that...a lot like roast beef, but if cooked right it is decent. I was somewhat surprised, and a little squeamish about eating the bear meat, but it was actually pretty good.

So if people can eat bulls balls I imagine okay for dogs too. lol


----------



## deb9017 (Aug 31, 2010)

I used to buy bully sticks for Ghosty because he would chew on them forever. But then he got to the point where he was going through them in less than 15 minutes, and I figured it was not lasting long enough to be worthwhile. I did not want to just give him more of them, cause I did not think they were all that great for him. Now I just give him beef rib bones. He gnaws off the meat and chews the bone forever.

I do have to add however, that it traumatized my husband to think that the dog was laying around chewing on a penis of any sort!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I only buy the bully sticks occasionally! But my dogs do enjoy them alot! Their expensive though I find out here at least! so this is why i rarely buy them. I have to watch now for excessive thirst. I have not noticed this! Next time I get them which wont be again for a while!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wags said:


> I only buy the bully sticks occasionally! But my dogs do enjoy them alot! Their expensive though I find out here at least! so this is why i rarely buy them. I have to watch now for excessive thirst. I have not noticed this! Next time I get them which wont be again for a while!


wags, we either buy ours from bestbullysticks.com or from ebay....and we get them untreated and smelly...as a dried out penis should be LOL

the reason we get them is that bubba needs to chew on something when we are not home or he'll eat his bedding which he does anyway...although less so when he has a chew.

it's not excessive thirst....i just notice that after either dog chews on one for a while, they get up immediately and drink water...

their water intake, while very adequate is not nearly as much as it was on kibble.....

so it's noticeable when they do get a drink....i didn't mean to make it sound as if they were holding the bowl and gulping down gallons


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My hubby is the ebay shopper I am going to tell him to try there! Thanks for that tip! and also try the websight you suggested. May run into a good deal!
I got the water thing now! I thought it might be salt or something in the stick! Thanks for clarifying this!:biggrin: I also cant believe I am discussing penis (bully) sticks right now LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and I am no prude HEEHEE!!!!!!!!


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

My boys won't eat any of the pizzels or balls. I think they KNOW!! ;}
I have tried on several occassions to see if they would eat them just as a 'chew', but they play with it when it is frozen and when it thaws, they leave it laying around the house and I end up stepping on slimmy stuff. (I have tried the RAW, not the dried though!)
Little to no nutrition, but I figured that they could at least chew on it while I am at work to keep them busy... NO!! =D


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> My boys won't eat any of the pizzels or balls. I think they KNOW!! ;}
> I have tried on several occassions to see if they would eat them just as a 'chew', but they play with it when it is frozen and when it thaws, they leave it laying around the house and I end up stepping on slimmy stuff. (I have tried the RAW, not the dried though!)
> Little to no nutrition, but I figured that they could at least chew on it while I am at work to keep them busy... NO!! =D


i've never tried the penis undried....i guess if i did, it would be a cartilage add to their food....and most likely in pieces....i can't see it as a chew for fun for my guys.....i'll see if my asian market carries them....i would love to try them and testicles....num

the dehydrated ones, not baked ones are what we use.....we only give them when they are kenneled.....other than that, they get beef ribs....to play with....and for a dental workout.


----------

